# Dell Inspiron 5000e and ATI m3 video problems

## chag

Hi,

I have troubles whith my Dell inspiron 5000e and the video. I can't make X work. I looked on the net and found many XF86Config, tried them all tweaked some but didn't succeed. I always have the same problem : my screen is divided in two identical parts. I have 1 cursor but what I see on the left part is the same as the right part.

the video card is a Ati Rage Mobility LF ( Ati M3 with 8Mo)

I tried many things including : 

 - Gatos drivers

 - gentoo-sources and vanilla-sources

 - disabled DRI and ati128 in the kernel

 - installing a mdk 8.2 to see if it can work and try the XF86Config

there's even a problem with the console framebuffer 

In default mode, it's almost ok, only a 10pixels height white line at the bottom of the screen. 

In 800*600 16bits, , I only have the top 2/3 of the screen with a 40pixels white horizontal line.

In 1024*768 16bits, I only have half screen

In 640*480 16bits, the the screen remains black and the computer hangs

If someone can help, that would be really appreciated  :Smile: 

Chag

----------

## cbueche

Hi,

I own a Dell 5000e as well, my LCD can do 1600x1200, so the following XF86Config-4 may need a bit tweaking if you have a different screen.

You will as well need to adapt the kbd and mouse setup.

I striped the comments. Let me know if you need explanations. Please provide your /var/log/XFree86.0.log in case.

Charles

```
# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "unix/:-1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

    # This  allows  the  server  to start up even if the mouse device can't be opened/initialised.

    AllowMouseOpenFail

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Keyboard section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat"  "250 30"

    Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr_CH"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Pointer section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on" 

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "v4l"

    Load  "GLcore"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "type1"

    Load  "freetype"

    Load  "speedo"

    SubSection   "extmod"

   #Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Dell LCD, 1600x1200"

    VendorName "Dell"

    ModelName  "i5000e"

    HorizSync   28-90

    VertRefresh 50-62

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

    VendorName  "ATI"

    BoardName   "Rage 128 Mobility"

    Driver      "r128"

    Option      "DPMS"  "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "screen1"

    Device      "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

    Monitor "Dell LCD, 1600x1200"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout1"

    Screen     "screen1"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## chag

I tried your XF86Config file but it's still the same problem.

here's a screenchot : http://chag.dyndns.org/dscf0018.jpg

and heres the log :  http://chag.dyndns.org/xf86config.txt

What version of gentoo did you used (1.1a or 1.2) ?

What version of X did you installed (3.6.x or 4.x?

Did you choose ix86 or i686 for installation ?

What Compilation options did you used ?

thanks in advance if you can help  :Smile: 

Chag

----------

## cbueche

Hi,

>and heres the log : http://chag.dyndns.org/xf86config.txt

the only significant diff is my use of the Gentoo kernel. Currently "2.4.19-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF]", but I was using r5 succssfuly as well.

>What version of gentoo did you used (1.1a or 1.2) ?

1.1. Does it really matter ? After a world upgrade, we should have the same stuff installed.

>What version of X did you installed (3.6.x or 4.x)?

4.2, same as yours

>Did you choose ix86 or i686 for installation ?

I went for the chroot stage 1, 16Mb install with the x86 image

>What Compilation options did you used ? 

here is my USE from make.conf :

USE="alsa dvd gnome imap -ipv6 ldap perl pnp samba xface"

and the compile flags :

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

my kernel .config is at http://home.bueche.ch/upload/.config

Hope this help. I'm now leaving for 2 weeks holidays, so I won't answer before 1.7. Good luck.

Charles

----------

## chag

Hi,

That's great, it works. I used your .config for my compilation. I think my problem was that i compiled the Rage128 support for framebuffer but not sure yet

anyway, thanks for all !! 

Chag

----------

## cbueche

Hi,

happy it worked, the dell 5000e is picky about the APM stuff, I made many tests, but it still doesn't works as advertised.

Charles

----------

## gordonNgentoo

Charles,

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

    VendorName  "ATI"

    BoardName   "Rage 128 Mobility"

    Driver      "r128"

    Option      "DPMS"  "on"

EndSection

How did you know of the above?   I see /etc/X11/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

So does that mean there's a "r128" driver???  Here's my question, why didn't xf86cf or xf86config list my ATI rage mobilility M1 card??  

Is the Identifier string, vendor name, and boardname string something you made up or do

I have to copy your above strings EXACTLY?

Basically, I'm just wondering if the above strings must match the Device string below:

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "screen1"

    Device      "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

    Monitor "Dell LCD, 1600x1200"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection 

--Gordon

----------

## gordonNgentoo

Charles,

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

    VendorName  "ATI"

    BoardName   "Rage 128 Mobility"

    Driver      "r128"

    Option      "DPMS"  "on"

EndSection

How did you know of the above?   I see /etc/X11/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

So does that mean there's a "r128" driver???  Here's my question, why didn't xf86cf or xf86config list my ATI rage mobilility M1 card??  

Is the Identifier string, vendor name, and boardname string something you made up or do

I have to copy your above strings EXACTLY?

Basically, I'm just wondering if the above strings must match the Device string below:

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "screen1"

    Device      "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

    Monitor "Dell LCD, 1600x1200"

    DefaultColorDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection 

--Gordon

----------

## cbueche

gordonNgentoo wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >Section "Device" 
> 
> > Identifier "ATI Rage 128 Mobility" 
> ...

 

A bunch of the values are my choice (the names), but of course the driver and its option must match the existing situation. In between, I have changed it a bit, from reading some other source online :

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

    VendorName  "ATI"

    BoardName   "ATI Rage 128 Mobility"

    Driver      "r128"

    Option      "DPMS"

    Option      "AGPMode" "1"

    Option      "UseCCEFor2D" "false"

EndSection

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So does that mean there's a "r128" driver??? 
> 
> 

 

yes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >Here's my question, why didn't xf86cf or xf86config list my 
> 
> >ATI rage mobilility M1 card?? 
> ...

 

No idea, unperfect world  :Smile: 

My guess is that some PCI chips/bridges/drivers are not always made the same, so the detection code doesn't always return the same values.

Here is another trick I use to get correct rendering of movies with xv. If I don't do this, I see the left half of the movie stretched on the surface that the movie would use if displayed correctly.

gatos drivers for ATI chip in Dell Inspiron 5000e

go to http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php

download ATI-4.2.0-16.i386.tar.gz

Backup your /usr/X11R6 : 

cd /usr/X11R6/lib

tar czf modules_before_gatos.tar.gz modules     (7 Mb)

cd /usr

tar xzvf /tmp/ATI-4.2.0-16.i386.tar.gz

more X11R6/README.ati.2

Xfree 4.3 might fix this problem, I hope.

Charles

----------

## gordonNgentoo

What did this site mean by this:

http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php

Do _NOT_ mix XFree drivers (i.e. 4.2.0 drivers are meant _only_ for 4.2.0).

Does it mean if my xfree86 is version 4.2.1, then i must download gatos 4.2.1??

-Gordon

----------

## cbueche

Hello again,

mea culpa, I haven't seen this version difference. However, it works well for me, never seen a glitch. I think there are now two solution to get it right :

1. wait for the xfree 4.3 ebuild, and see wheter it fixes the XV video horizontal scaling problem. I think it will not be fixed, just because I see a version 4.3 of ati.2 on the download page.

2. compile ati.2 from CVS.

BTW : gentoo has gatos (masked) ebuild in media-video/ati-gatos (version 4.2.0.11-r1).

Charles

----------

